
Facebook Brain Computer Interface Program Update - atlasunshrugged
https://tech.fb.com/imagining-a-new-interface-hands-free-communication-without-saying-a-word/
======
atlasunshrugged
Nature Article that has the bulk of the information
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-10994-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-10994-4)

